# Tradução da Documentação do Gentoo para o  pt_BR

## Enderson

Gostaria de convocar tradutores volutários para se juntar a equipe de tradução da

documentação oficial do Gentoo para o português do Brasil (pt_BR).

Foi criado um CVS(http://cvs.gentoobr.codigolivre.org.br/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/?cvsroot=gentoobr) no 

http://codigolivre.org.br, que foi ativado hoje, para facilitar o trabalho.

Em breve estará sendo transferido o conteúdo da página doc.gentoobr.org para lá também,

para ficar mais facil de atualizar, já que neste site fica dependendo somente do AngusYoung, e

isso é ruim, fica muito preso a uma pessoa só.

Pra quem quer colaborar tem a lista gentoobr@yahoogrupos.com.br para a comunicação da

equipe, e o site do projeto http://codigolivre.org.br/projects/gentoobr.

Pessoal, é só se cadastrar lá, e enviar o nome de usuário aqui para este tópico ou para a

lista mencionada acima.

Está sendo reorganizado e teremos maiores informações no site do projeto.

É isso!

Qualquer dúvida, é só postar.

----------

## leandro

acabei de me cadastrar: lsiqueira  :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

eu ja to cadastrado mais aso quero avisar uma coisa

to um pouco afastado pq to estudando pro vestibular então nao se preocupem que assim que puder eu estou de volta

Um abraco.

E so lembrando parabens pelo 1 ano do projeto gentoobr ( www.gentoobr.org )

----------

## mamsbrl

Já me cadastrei...

----------

## AngusYoung

Ah! Que boa notícia Emaia ... Agora, com certeza, a tarefa de tradução ficará menos trabalhosa e conseguiremos manter um controle maior do que está sendo traduzido e por quem! 

Abraços

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu estou dando um tempo mas em breve vou me "alistar".  :Wink: 

----------

## Enderson

Já tem conteúdo em http://gentoobr.codigolivre.org.br.

Visitem e Colaborem!

----------

## leandro

Como está o andamento da tradução? Pedi autorização para entra no grupo gentoobr mas até agora não fui aprovado (o email eh lss@...)

----------

